# Monster Mingo Red !!!



## Flatdog (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow,headed out with the guys to flyfish and ran into this beast.Enjoy!


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

really looks kinda big for a red


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

...that is definately one of the biggest sturgeon I have ever seen.....WOW again!

nice feeshie!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

No spot on the tail was a dead give away.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy Karp! What fly pattern didja use, tire?I hope they released that monster.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmm....400 yr old sturgeon fillets!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Can you say CAVIAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Holy cow!! Awesome


----------

